# hop! une devinette



## RV (25 Février 2003)

Dans quel film aurait pu jouer Mackie ?

Je ne donne pas d'indice (car trop facile) je répondrai uniquement par oui ou par non.
pour moi ce sera le contraire du ni oui ni non (c'est plus facile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

à vous.


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

Quand je lance un sujet, vous voulez jouer aux devinettes et quand je lance une devinette, vous m'ignorez.
je vais finir par bouder


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

Mais non, mais non.
Un film de série B ?


----------



## nato kino (25 Février 2003)

Un film de Defunes ?


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

Voilà on fait un effort et pas de réponse


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Mais non, mais non.
Un film de série B ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un film de Defunes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (25 Février 2003)

Une connerie japonaise !!


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Voilà on fait un effort et pas de réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

mais si


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

SF ?


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Une connerie japonaise !!  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * SF ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (25 Février 2003)

Simplet ou timide, dans "blanche neige" !!


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Simplet ou timide, dans "blanche neige" !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

historique ?


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * historique ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

aventure


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * aventure
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non  * 

[/QUOTE]
dommage...


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

triste


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Une connerie japonaise !!  * 

[/QUOTE]

je voudrais bien jouer dans les remakes amateur de sentai genre France Five


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * triste   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je voudrais bien jouer dans les remakes amateur de sentai genre France Five 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## toph (25 Février 2003)

AES Belge I , II , III , IV .........


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

on en est qu'a la I et puis pour la II ça va être de faire plus fort


----------



## toph (25 Février 2003)

Je parlais des épisodes que le Foguenne a diffusé


----------



## maousse (25 Février 2003)

Le Mackie de Sade ?


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

faut quand même pas rever


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Le Mackie de Sade ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

c'est pas bientot finit toutes ces questions


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * c'est pas bientot finit toutes ces questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non non, faut chercher.
Il y a un indice de trouver : le genre


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

romance ?


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * romance ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il est trouvé le genre : par barbarella


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

plus de precession SVP


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * plus de precession SVP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il est trouvé le genre : par barbarella  * 

[/QUOTE]

triste oui/non


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

on sait pas trop


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

triste oui/non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ben oui c'est un genre ça


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

drame ?


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * drame ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

oui/non pour triste et drame, on peu avoir un indice non ?


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * oui/non pour triste et drame, on peu avoir un indice non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
mais c'est un indice. J'aurai pu répondre non


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
ben oui c'est un genre ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas clair du tout, c'est oui ou c'est non, oui/non ça veut rien dire


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas clair du tout, c'est oui ou c'est non, oui/non ça veut rien dire    * 

[/QUOTE]
ben si je t'assure que ça veut dire quelquechose
révisez vos genres


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

La lance de conan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a merde on est pas une convention


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
ben si je t'assure que ça veut dire quelquechose
révisez vos genres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
je ne connais que deux genres, féminin et masculin


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
je ne connais que deux genres, féminin et masculin    * 

[/QUOTE]

mais lequel des 2 aimes tu ?


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
je ne connais que deux genres, féminin et masculin    * 

[/QUOTE]
tu oublies les anges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et dans le cinéma ?


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
tu oublies les anges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et dans le cinéma ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

exterminateur


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

exterminateur
* 

[/QUOTE]
non
on en est au genre


----------



## maousse (25 Février 2003)

Mackie Gyver ?


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Mackie Gyver ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

a oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai fait aussi au lou sur un lombard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 demonte a la télécarte


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
tu oublies les anges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et dans le cinéma ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Les anges n'ont pas de genre,


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Les anges n'ont pas de genre,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si on veut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais le cinéma en a plusieurs
et il s'agit d'un gentre TRES connu


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

la comédie ?


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

si on veut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais le cinéma en a plusieurs
et il s'agit d'un gentre TRES connu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Le *X* ?


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Le X ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * la comédie ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Le X ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
bien vu


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

est-ce que oui/non veut dire peut-être ?


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2003)

dites, pourriez-pas essayer de faire des phrases ou de DL des trucs pour chatter ou essayer le minichat de macgé ?


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * est-ce que oui/non veut dire peut-être ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
j'ai dit que je ne répondais que par oui ou par non sinon c'est trop facile.
en répondant oui/non je fais une entorse et c'est un bel indice


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * dites, pourriez-pas essayer de faire des phrases ou de DL des trucs pour chatter ou essayer le minichat de macgé ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
mais ce n'est pas du flood, c'est une vraie devinette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et je répond aux questions. 
pour l'instant on en est au genre


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
mais ce n'est pas du flood, c'est une vraie devinette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et je répond aux questions. 
pour l'instant on en est au genre  * 

[/QUOTE]

la devinette n'empêche en rien le flood.


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

tragédie ?


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

la devinette n'empêche en rien le flood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je confirme


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * tragédie ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

oui/non







je récapitule (j'ai envie d'aller au dodo)

à la question : triste ?
j'ai répondu : oui/non

à la question : drame ?
j'ai répondu : oui/non

à la question : comédie ?
j'ai répondu : oui/non

et

à la question : tragédie ?
j'ai répondu : oui/non


je pense sincérement que tous les éléments y sont


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

comédie-dramatique ?


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

comique


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * comédie-dramatique ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

ouuuuui


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

suivante, films français ?


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

*premier indice*
donc le film dans lequel Mackie aurait pu jouer est une "comédie dramatique"


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * suivante, films français ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

*deuxième indice*
il s'agit d'un film français


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

le réalisateur est toujour vivant ?


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * le réalisateur est toujour vivant ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui (aux dernières nouvelles)


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

a t'il deja eu un césar ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * dites, pourriez-pas essayer de faire des phrases ou de DL des trucs pour chatter ou essayer le minichat de macgé ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu arrives à faire DL quelque chose à Barbarella, je veux bien Alèm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Ceci dit, c'est vraiment passionnant votre truc (naaaaaan, j'déconne : moi j'ai fais des trucs bien pire.....)


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * a t'il deja eu un césar ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

il a deja été nominer aux cesars ?


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * il a deja été nominer aux cesars ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

On repose le problème pour la journée qui s'annonce :

_Dans quelle comédie-dramatique française, n'ayant jamais été nominée aux Césars, aurait pu jouer Mackie ?_



Les indices trouvés ont permis de restreindre le champs d'investigation, mais nous sommes, je pense encore loin de la solution. Quoiqu'on ne sait jamais


----------



## tomtom (25 Février 2003)

Mackie a tué Pamela Rose ?


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

Est-ce un film récent ?


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un film récent ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
je dirai oui, mais récent étant une notion assez subjective : cerne un peu.


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

Disons moind de deux ans.

Et pendant que j'y suis ce mackie est il un membre de ce forum ?


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Disons moind de deux ans.
* 

[/QUOTE]
alors non, tu vois c'est subjectif   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et pendant que j'y suis ce mackie est il un membre de ce forum ?   * 

[/QUOTE] 
oui


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2003)

Quelle est son année de sortie ? 98 ou 99 ?

Les acteurs sont-ils tous français ?


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Mackie a tué Pamela Rose ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * Quelle est son année de sortie ? 98 ou 99 ?

Les acteurs sont-ils tous français ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

Les acteurs sont-ils tous français ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non (enfin presque)


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

Y a-t-il un rapport avec son avatar ?


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y a-t-il un rapport avec son avatar ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2003)

Y a-t-il un rapport avec son comportement général ??


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2003)

y a t'il un rapport avec son mignon minoi ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avec ses fôtes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le film est sorti en 1998 ?


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * Y a-t-il un rapport avec son comportement général ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * y a t'il un rapport avec son mignon minoi ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

avec ses fôtes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
oui




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *

le film est sorti en 1998 ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

Est-ce un film d'animation?


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un film d'animation?  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 


















* 

[/QUOTE]

c.a.d. ?

Sinon ca un rapport avec les Mac ?


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

c.a.d. ?

Sinon ca un rapport avec les Mac ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

c.a.d. que le genre du film est trouvé depuis hier soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon ça n'a pas de rapport avec les macs


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

j'y connais trop rien en film  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je me disait qu'un film d'animation pouvait egalement etre une "comédie dramatique"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 m'enfin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y-a-til un rapport avec des voitures ?


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * j'y connais trop rien en film  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je me disait qu'un film d'animation pouvait egalement etre une "comédie dramatique"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 m'enfin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]
effectivement, ce que tu dis n'est pas impossible, mais la tendance générale est de classer les films selon leur caractéristique principale. Par exemple _Le tombeau des lucioles_ est un film d'animation avant d'être un drame.

Ceci dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on avait également parlé de la nationalité des acteurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Y-a-til un rapport avec des voitures ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (26 Février 2003)

Bon...
Un petit résumé serait le bienvenu là, non ? On en est où ?


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Bon...
Un petit résumé serait le bienvenu là, non ? On en est où ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 J'étais justement en train de le préparer.

donc :

_Dans quelle comédie-dramatique française de 1998 (jamais été nominée aux Césars), dont les acteurs sont presque tous français, aurait pu jouer Mackie ?_

le fait que la devinette est en rapport avec les fôtes commises par Mackie a été mis à jour.

Voilà, je pense n'avoir rien oublié.


----------



## bonpat (26 Février 2003)

Je résume pour ceux qui ne suivent pas 
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

c'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas eu beaucoup de oui


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

3éme journée et 5 pages : l'énigme n'est toujours pas tombée.

Un petit rappel pour commencer la journée :



_*Dans quelle comédie-dramatique française de 1998 (jamais nominée aux Césars), dont les acteurs sont presque tous français, aurait pu jouer Mackie ?*_

cela a un rapport avec les fôtes de Mackie


----------



## nato kino (26 Février 2003)

Didier ?


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Didier ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non
je pense que Didier a été nominé 
c'est un rôle de toutou ça ?


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

Dis-moi que je rêve?


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

Rosetta?? 
La vie rêvée des anges?


----------



## nato kino (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non
je pense que Didier a été nominé 
* 

[/QUOTE]
De toute façon, je ne sais pas quelle année c'était sorti...


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
De toute façon, je ne sais pas quelle année c'était sorti... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais si, c'était l'année du chien


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

Didier c'etait en 96


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> * Didier c'etait en 96  * 

[/QUOTE]

et notre devinette en 98


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

Parmis mes reponses il n'y a rien? on semble les ignorer alors je demande


----------



## nato kino (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

et notre devinette en 98 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
L'année des embouteillages sur les Champs !!


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> * Parmis mes reponses il n'y a rien? on semble les ignorer alors je demande  * 

[/QUOTE]

mille excuses, elles étaient intercalées entre une question et ma réponse, et je ne les avais pas vues.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Tu as bien fait de réclamer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> *Dis-moi que je rêve?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> * Rosetta??  * 

[/QUOTE]
non




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> * La vie rêvée des anges?    * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

Il est peut-être plus intéressant et plus rigolo de procéder par déduction : en posant des questions soit sur le film, soit sur les rapports avec Mackie, qu'énumérer des titres de films


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

(j'aurais mieux fait de ne pas réclamer!)

Quel est le rapport avec mackie?

Homme/femme?
s'agit t-il de macinside?
depressif?
chomage?
Voit un psy?
A une voiture particuliere?
Se fait virer du boulot?
A eu une rencontre d'un troisieme type?


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> * (j'aurais mieux fait de ne pas réclamer!)

Quel est le rapport avec mackie?

Homme/femme?
s'agit t-il de macinside?
depressif?
chomage?
Voit un psy?
A une voiture particuliere?
Se fait virer du boulot?
A eu une rencontre d'un troisieme type?  * 

[/QUOTE]

L'indice découvert pour le rapport avec Mackie est sa propension à faire des fôtes

pour tes autres questions dans l'ordre :

je ne comprends pas ce que tu demandes
oui
non (à priori car je ne comprends pas de qui tu parles)
non (à priori car je ne comprends pas de qui tu parles)
non (à priori car je ne comprends pas de qui tu parles)
non (à priori car je ne comprends pas de qui tu parles)
non (à priori car je ne comprends pas de qui tu parles)

essaie de poser peut-être moins de questions en même temps, mais plus précise ou alors plus clairement


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

tu m'a dit: poser des questions  sur les rapports avec Mackie, qu'énumérer des titres de films  

Ca semblait pourtant clair
Est-Il depressif?
est-il au chomage?
voit-il un psy?
etc
et après je pourrais me rapprocher sur le sujet du film et enfin cerner le titre? A moins que je sois trop con et que mes questions ne vous plaisent pas??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc il faut des fautes? dans une comedie dramatique?


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> * tu m'a dit: poser des questions  sur les rapports avec Mackie, qu'énumérer des titres de films  

Ca semblait pourtant clair
Est-Il depressif?
est-il au chomage?
voit-il un psy?
etc?
et après je pourrais me rapprocher sur le sujet du film et enfin cerner le titre? A moins que je sois trop con et que mes questions ne vous plaisent pas??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc il faut des fautes? dans une comedie dramatique?  * 

[/QUOTE]

mais tu parlais du héros du film ?





oui le rapport entre Mackie et le film dans lequel il aurait pu jouer c'est son inclinaison à faire des fôtes


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

oui j'essayait de faire un rapport entre le film et mackie! 
Si il aurait pu jouer dans ce film, c'est qu'il a bien fait quelque chose qui se rapporte au film? mis a part les fautes?
tu sait une comedi dramatique avec un mec adepte des fautes ben ca aide enormement pour trouver le film! 
(de plus que je suis un peu fort en cinema alors si avec ca je trouve pas c'est qu'il y a quelque chose qui manque)


----------



## barbarella (26 Février 2003)

S'agit-il uniquement de fautes d'orthographe ?

Le héro est-il une héroïne ? (cette question à peut-être déjà été posée, j'ai pas tout relu)


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> * oui j'essayait de faire un rapport entre le film et mackie! 
Si il aurait pu jouer dans ce film, c'est qu'il a bien fait quelque chose qui se rapporte au film? mis a part les fautes?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * S'agit-il uniquement de fautes d'orthographe ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Le héro est-il une héroïne ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

y-a-t-il une faute d'orthographe dans le titre ? 

c'est vraiment sorti au cinema ou juste en VHS ?


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * y-a-t-il une faute d'orthographe dans le titre ? 
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *

c'est vraiment sorti au cinema ou juste en VHS ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
cinéma


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

C'est le heros du film qui fait les fautes ou elles sont dans les ous titres
ou sur le titre en lui-même


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

y parle-ton de drogue, de violence, d'argent facile et de sexe ?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

Est-ce que le realisateur est une realisatrice


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

A mon avis global tu n'a pas du tout suivi le theme


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

Bon j'en tente une derniere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y a t il un rapport avec :
- la mort
- la photo


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> * C'est le heros du film qui fait les fautes * 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> *  elles sont dans les ous titres?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> *
ou sur le titre en lui-même?  * 

[/QUOTE]
avant de répondre je voudrais connaître la différence avec la question précédente


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * y parle-ton de drogue, de violence, d'argent facile et de sexe ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le realisateur est une realisatrice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Bon j'en tente une derniere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Y a t il un rapport avec :
- la mort
- la photo  * 

[/QUOTE]

- non
- non


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
avant de répondre je voudrais connaître la différence avec la question précédente  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je te demandait si les fautes etaient dans les sous titres tu m'a dit non sur le titre c'est a dire le titre du film (je suppose que tu va me dire non)
Personellement je trouve qu'il y a une difference entre des "sous titres"  et le titre d'un film a moins que?


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

Résumons la partie du jeu

Le film est de 1998 c'est une comedie dramatique dans laquelle Mackie (de sexe masculin) aurait pu jouer pour cause de ses fautes
il y a un lien avec les fautes de mackie et le film, mais le film ne parle pas de fautes, personne ne fait de fautes dans le film, le film ne comporta aucune de fautes dans les titres sous titres etc
Donc il faut trouver le lien entre les faute de monsieur et un film qui n'a aucune relation avec des fautes c'est ca?


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> * 

Je te demandait si les fautes etaient dans les sous titres tu m'a dit non? sur le titre c'est a dire le titre du film (je suppose que tu va me dire non)
Personellement je trouve qu'il y a une difference entre des "sous titres"  et le titre d'un film? a moins que? ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

eh non


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> * Résumons la partie du jeu

Le film est de 1998 c'est une comedie dramatique dans laquelle Mackie (de sexe masculin) aurait pu jouer pour cause de ses fautes
il y a un lien avec les fautes de mackie et le film, mais le film ne parle pas de fautes, personne ne fait de fautes dans le film, le film ne comporta aucune de fautes dans les titres sous titres etc
Donc il faut trouver le lien entre les faute de monsieur et un film qui n'a aucune relation avec des fautes c'est ca?
* 

[/QUOTE]

et ben, on est pas dans la m.....


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> * Résumons la partie du jeu?

Le film est de 1998? c'est une comedie dramatique? dans laquelle Mackie (de sexe masculin) aurait pu jouer pour cause de ses fautes?
il y a un lien avec les fautes de mackie et le film, mais le film ne parle pas de fautes, personne ne fait de fautes dans le film, le film ne comporta aucune de fautes dans les titres sous titres etc?
Donc il faut trouver le lien entre les faute de monsieur et un film qui n'a aucune relation avec des fautes? c'est ca?

* 

[/QUOTE]
si on veut
je peux même te répondre oui, bien que certaines formulations ne soient tout à fait exactes dans l'esprit de la devinette.

Aussi je préfère nuancer et dire :

Le film est de 1998? c'est une comedie dramatique? dans laquelle Mackie aurait pu jouer. Le rapport entre ce film et Mackie est sa tendance à faire des fautes d'orthographes.


----------



## barbarella (26 Février 2003)

Est-ce que la raison pour laquelle mackie fait des fautes est importante ?


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que la raison pour laquelle mackie fait des fautes est importante ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non
 enfin je ne sais pas car je ne sais pas exactement pourquoi il en fait.
Je pense que le mieux et que tu poses des questions sur ces raisons., et là je pourrai répondre de manière sûre.


----------



## barbarella (26 Février 2003)

Est-ce que l'inclinaison est un indice ?


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que l'inclinaison est un indice ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
Je pense que le mieux et que tu poses des questions sur ces raisons.,  * 

[/QUOTE]

remarques des fautes tu en fait ausis toi! on dit " que le mieux EST que tu pose des questions"

Macinside fait des fautes parce qu'il envoie souvent des SMS en SMS c la mod dé fras' abré g donkaforce ons plente
mê vu k'RV neu savê pah kil fêsê dé sms, il nou fê tourné en ron. il nou fê une devin' êt' alaure k'il nie a auk'1 l'y 1 avé lé fôts? c Sa?


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> * 

remarques des fautes tu en fait ausis toi! on dit " que le mieux EST que tu pose des questions?"



[/QUOTE]
exact nous en faisons tous. Tu aurais d'ailleurs pu, à ce sujet, t'abstenir de mettre un s à "remarque", car il me semble qu'il s'agit de l'impératif.
Mais ce n'est pas le sujet du thread
et à ton autre question :



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr />  

Macinside fait des fautes parce qu'il envoie souvent des SMS? en SMS c la mod dé fras' abré g? donkaforce ons plente?
mê vu k'RV neu savê pah kil fêsê dé sms, il nou fê tourné en ron. il nou fê une devin' êt' alaure k'il nie a auk'1 l'y 1 avé lé fôts? c Sa?   

[/QUOTE]
 j'ai le regret de te dire qu'il n'y a aucun lien avec les SMS *


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

et ce n'était pas une faute d'orthographe


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

Merde.

Mais j'en sait absolument rien moi !! mais rien du tout! tu sait c'est un gentil gars, il veut nous faire faire une devinette bon aller hop moi j'aime bien! mais le probleme c'est qu'elle impossible a dechiffrer! aucun indice si ce n'est que des fautes qui ne nous mene a rien alors je sait rien je pige rien et chuis trop crevé pour comprendre j'ai veillé le forum toute lanuit!


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

Et je n'ai tojours pas plus d'indice
et je ne comprend toujours rien


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

pour trouver il faut poser des questions, sinon effectivement ça va être dur.


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

Tu te moque de moi? hein?
attends je me moquerais aussi de toi un jour tout vient a point a qui sait attendre


----------



## barbarella (26 Février 2003)

Y at-il un(e) étranger(e) dans le film ?


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

Les fautes


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> * Tu te moque de moi? hein?
attends? je me moquerais aussi de toi un jour? tout vient a point a qui sait attendre?  * 

[/QUOTE]

mais non je ne me moque pas


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

Il a sans doute du faire une connerie!!!


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y at-il un(e) étranger(e) dans le film ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

dans les acteurs : oui
dans les personnages : non (enfin je crois)


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> * Les fautes?  * 

[/QUOTE]
d'orthographe


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

qui les faits?


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

Je suis sur que tu a regardé question pour un chamion ou quelque chose comme ca! c'est pour ca! moi aussi je peux t'en faire des devinette je sort le trivial poursuit!!!


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> * qui les faits?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Macinside, c'est un indice déjà trouvé


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2003)

- l'histoire du film se déroule - t- elle  en France ? 

- est-ce une histoire qui se passe dans une école

- y a t'il des acteurs / trices qui joue le rôle de prof ? 

ou écrivain ?


----------



## bonpat (26 Février 2003)

Le titre comporte-t-il au moins un mot étranger ?


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> * Je suis sur que tu a regardé question pour un chamion ou quelque chose comme ca! c'est pour ca! moi aussi je peux t'en faire des devinette je sort le trivial poursuit!!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

je rappelle qu'il s'agit d'une devinette, pas d'une question de culture générale sur le cinéma


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * - l'histoire du film se déroule - t- elle  en France ? 

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

- est-ce une histoire qui se passe dans une école

* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *

- y a t'il des acteurs / trices qui joue le rôle de prof ? 


* 

[/QUOTE]
non (je ne pense pas)




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *

- y a t'il des acteurs / trices qui joue le rôle d'écrivains ? 

* 

[/QUOTE]
écrivain n'est pas le terme exact donc je répond non


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Le titre comporte-t-il au moins un mot étranger ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
écrivain n'est pas le terme exact donc je répond non  * 

[/QUOTE]

journaliste ?


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

journaliste ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non (toujours pour la même raison, mais quand même plus proche)


----------



## bonpat (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non (toujours pour la même raison, mais quand même plus proche)  * 

[/QUOTE]
Chroniqueur ?


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Chroniqueur ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (26 Février 2003)

Est-il fait allusion à une partie du corps humain dans le titre ?


----------



## tomtom (27 Février 2003)

Le titre du film pourrait-il être lui-même un genre?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2003)

journaliste : bobardier, chroniqueur, commentateur, correspondant, courriériste, critique, échotier, écrivain, éditorialiste, envoyé spécial, feuilletoniste, feuilliste, folliculaire, gazetier, informateur, journaleux, nouvelliste, observateur, pamphlétaire, photographe, pigiste, pisse-copie, polémiste, publiciste, rédacteur, reporter, salonnier, speaker.

écrivain : annaliste, artiste, auteur, barbouilleur, bas-bleu, calligraphe, comique, commis aux écritures, copiste, dramaturge, écrivailleur, écrivaillon, écrivant, écrivassier, employé, épistolier, essayiste, faiseur de livres, gendelettre, gens de lettres, gratte-papier, greffier, grimaud, historien, homme de lettres, homme de plume, journaliste, littérateur, logographe, nouvelliste, pisse-copie, plume, plumitif, poète, polygraphe, prosateur, publiciste, rédacteur, romancier, scribe, scribouillard, scripteur, styliste, tragique, vaudevilliste.

Bon !! Parmi ceux-ci doit bien en avoir un qui correspond, non ???


----------



## RV (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Est-il fait allusion à une partie du corps humain dans le titre ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Le titre du film pourrait-il être lui-même un genre? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * journaliste : bobardier, chroniqueur, commentateur, correspondant, courriériste, critique, échotier, écrivain, éditorialiste, envoyé spécial, feuilletoniste, feuilliste, folliculaire, gazetier, informateur, journaleux, nouvelliste, observateur, pamphlétaire, photographe, pigiste, pisse-copie, polémiste, publiciste, rédacteur, reporter, salonnier, speaker.

écrivain : annaliste, artiste, auteur, barbouilleur, bas-bleu, calligraphe, comique, commis aux écritures, copiste, dramaturge, écrivailleur, écrivaillon, écrivant, écrivassier, employé, épistolier, essayiste, faiseur de livres, gendelettre, gens de lettres, gratte-papier, greffier, grimaud, historien, homme de lettres, homme de plume, journaliste, littérateur, logographe, nouvelliste, pisse-copie, plume, plumitif, poète, polygraphe, prosateur, publiciste, rédacteur, romancier, scribe, scribouillard, scripteur, styliste, tragique, vaudevilliste.

Bon !! Parmi ceux-ci doit bien en avoir un qui correspond, non ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










* 

[/QUOTE]






 oui


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 






 oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

on avance


----------



## supermac (27 Février 2003)

C'est trop long je donne ma langue au mac


----------



## RV (27 Février 2003)

L'heure est venue de faire un petit point :

Dans quel film aurait pu jouer Mackie ?

Il s'agit :
d'une comédie dramatique française de 1998 qui n'a jamais été nominée aux Césars.
Le réalisateur est un homme, les acteurs sont presque tous français.
Le titre du film ne contient pas de mots étrangers.
L'action se passe en France.
La profession d'un des personnages est quasiment trouvée, seule la peur que vous vous fourvoyiez, m'a empêché de répondre "oui" à la proposition de journaliste, car ce n'est pas tout à fait le terme exact.

l'énigme a un rapport avec les célèbres fautes faites par Mackie, mais uniquement les fautes d'orthographe. Toutefois il n'y a pas de fautes d'orthographe dans le titre, les sous-titres, le film, etc.


Je rappelle qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une question de culture générale sur le cinéma, type trivial poursuit, ou autre Quizz, mais d'une devinette, et qui plus est, imaginée pour ce lieu qu'est le Bar MacG. Donc, dans l'esprit de certains échanges "un peu surréalistes" qu'on peut rencontrer ici et là dans les sujets. Cette dimension est d'ailleurs véhiculée par le film sans toutefois avoir un rapport avec notre énigme (ça c'est un indice que je vous offre à l'occcasion de ce résumé)


Pour éviter les énumérations successives de questions très précises auxquelles je suis obligé de répondre "non" la plupart du temps, abordez plutôt les questions de manière générale afin de resserrer par la suite le champ d'investigation.
Attachez-vous également  à la nature du rapport entre le film et les erreurs lexicographiques de Mackie, car après tout, c'est là que réside le fondement de l'énigme.


Je pense que sous apparente banalité, pas mal d'indices sont  dans ce résumé.

A vous.


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
l'énigme a un rapport avec les célèbres fautes faites par Mackie, mais uniquement les fautes d'orthographe. Abordez plutôt les questions de manière générale afin de resserrer par la suite le champ d'investigation.
Attachez-vous également  à la nature du rapport entre le film et les erreurs lexicographiques de Mackie, car après tout, c'est là que réside le fondement de l'énigme.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Dans le film y-a-t'il un acteur qui fait des fautes d'orthographe dans son rôle?

(putain bonpat tu m'épates avec tes questions subtiles et précises tout en restant un brin générale au cas où)


----------



## RV (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Dans le film y-a-t'il un acteur qui fait des fautes d'orthographe dans son rôle?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non  * 

[/QUOTE]

Y-a-t'il un rapport entre le rôle d'un des acteurs et les fautes d'orthographe ?

(je sens que tu tiens le bon bout bonpat, vas-y, vas-y  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## RV (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Y-a-t'il un rapport entre le rôle d'un des acteurs et les fautes d'orthographe ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

(je sens que tu tiens le bon bout bonpat, vas-y, vas-y  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (27 Février 2003)

Donc ce film n'existe pas, c'est une fiction ?


----------



## RV (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Donc ce film n'existe pas, c'est une fiction ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
mais si il existe.
Il s'agit d'un vrai film, sorti en salle en 1998 dans les circuits tout à fait normaux (ugc ou Gaumont, je ne sais plus)


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le coup de grâce :
Y-a-t'il un rapport entre le scénario et les fautes d'orthographe.

(je sens que tu vas faire péter la banque bonpat, ils en peuvent plus, regarde les, ils se transforment en lézard)


----------



## RV (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Le coup de grâce :
Y-a-t'il un rapport entre le scénario et les fautes d'orthographe.
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (27 Février 2003)

C'est donc un film surréaliste ?


----------



## RV (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'est donc un film surréaliste ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
de très loin et de manière furtive oui

mais comme je le disais dans mon résumé ce n'est pas dans cet aspect que réside l'énigme. Il s'agit d'un clin d'oeil bienvenue au coté "surréaliste" qu'a la solution de l'énigme.

_Apparté_
Comme je n'ai aucune prétention surréaliste, je mets des guillemets.


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

Peut-on assimiler fautes (d'othographe) à gaffes ?


----------



## RV (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Peut-on assimiler fautes (d'othographe) à gaffes ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Peut-on assimiler fautes (d'othographe) à gaffes ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

T'as pas mal à la tête


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

T'as pas mal à la tête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Je regarde le foot pour me détendre mais pas de but dans le match qu'ils  montrent à la télé.
Donc je m'énerve encore plus et puis ce film de merde dont on comprend rien avec des fautes mais qui sont pas dans le film, vite un déroxat... !!


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

allez on va trouver !

Bon je me résume : pfffffffffffftt !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cherche fille avec 6eme sens - Bonne rémunération et plus ...


----------



## barbarella (28 Février 2003)

Combien, horaire, congés, responsabilités, faudra voir


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Combien, horaire, congés, responsabilités, faudra voir   * 

[/QUOTE]

Il faut prouver le 6eme sens !


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * allez on va trouver !

Bon je me résume : pfffffffffffftt !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cherche fille avec 6eme sens - Bonne rémunération et plus ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

et une fois trouvé, je te la prend


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

Ma femme, elle a un 6eme sens ! elle sait toujours quand je vais rentrer bourré !


----------



## RV (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

et une fois trouvé, je te la prend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

nouvel enjeu qui va vous motiver : barbarella.
Si toutefois elle est d'accord, je ne voudrai pas abuser


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

nouvel enjeu qui va vous motiver : barbarella.
Si toutefois elle est d'accord, je ne voudrai pas abuser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est mignon son déguisement de Cendrillon, mais dérrière c'est comment


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Février 2003)

On peut me faire un résumé SVP (je me suis déjà tapé 4 pages et pffftttt....)


----------



## RV (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * On peut me faire un résumé SVP (je me suis déjà tapé 4 pages et pffftttt....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
tu dois en avoir un tout chaud une dizaine (à un chouïa près) de posts au dessus, vers le milieu de la page 8.


----------



## barbarella (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

nouvel enjeu qui va vous motiver : barbarella.
Si toutefois elle est d'accord, je ne voudrai pas abuser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est là qu'il faut rire ?


----------



## RV (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est là qu'il faut rire ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non bien sûr!


----------



## RV (28 Février 2003)

Après ces petites digressions pas très sérieuse.
Il faudrait songer à résoudre cette énigme qui entame son 5ème jour (mêm si hier était relache) et sa 9ème page : cela fait désordre.

donc résumé pour relancer, j'ai gardé le même, car il n'y a pas vraiment eu de changement. 
La nouveauté par rapport au résumé est que le film possède une légère connotation surréaliste, mais de manière très furtive. Et que cette connotation, sans avoir un lien direct (dans la signification) avec l'énigme, permet d'une certaine manière, de la légitimer.

je reposte le résumé

_Il s'agit :
d'une comédie dramatique française de 1998 qui n'a jamais été nominée aux Césars.
Le réalisateur est un homme, les acteurs sont presque tous français.
Le titre du film ne contient pas de mots étrangers.
L'action se passe en France.
La profession d'un des personnages est quasiment trouvée, seule la peur que vous vous fourvoyiez, m'a empêché de répondre "oui" à la proposition de journaliste, car ce n'est pas tout à fait le terme exact.

l'énigme a un rapport avec les célèbres fautes faites par Mackie, mais uniquement les fautes d'orthographe. Toutefois il n'y a pas de fautes d'orthographe dans le titre, les sous-titres, le film, etc.


Je rappelle qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une question de culture générale sur le cinéma, type trivial poursuit, ou autre Quizz, mais d'une devinette, et qui plus est, imaginée pour ce lieu qu'est le Bar MacG. Donc, dans l'esprit de certains échanges "un peu surréalistes" qu'on peut rencontrer ici et là dans les sujets. Cette dimension est d'ailleurs véhiculée par le film sans toutefois avoir un rapport avec notre énigme (ça c'est un indice que je vous offre à l'occcasion de ce résumé)


Pour éviter les énumérations successives de questions très précises auxquelles je suis obligé de répondre "non" la plupart du temps, abordez plutôt les questions de manière générale afin de resserrer par la suite le champ d'investigation.
Attachez-vous également  à la nature du rapport entre le film et les erreurs lexicographiques de Mackie, car après tout, c'est là que réside le fondement de l'énigme.


Je pense que sous apparente banalité, pas mal d'indices sont  dans ce résumé.

A vous.
_


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Je pense que sous apparente banalité, pas mal d'indices sont  dans ce résumé.
 * 

[/QUOTE]
Oui, en effet, tu as raison !


----------



## aricosec (28 Février 2003)

un des acteurs est  DANIEL AUTEUIL ? ?


----------



## RV (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * un des acteurs est  DANIEL AUTEUIL ? ?

















* 

[/QUOTE]
non, pas même un cameo.


----------



## abba zaba (28 Février 2003)

Est-ce que c'est un film d'Alain Berberian ?


----------



## RV (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que c'est un film d'Alain Berberian ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2003)

Pfff.. plus on avance plus ca d'vient dur malgré ton résumé RV !

En passant, j'propose comme acteur Jamel Debbouze ?


----------



## RV (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * Pfff.. plus on avance plus ca d'vient dur malgré ton résumé RV !

En passant, j'propose comme acteur Jamel Debbouze ?     * 

[/QUOTE]

non.

mon résumé contient des indices qui devraient mettre sur la voie.


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non.

mon résumé contient des indices qui devraient mettre sur la voie.  * 

[/QUOTE]
En effet, le résumé d'RV contient des incices qui devraient vous mettre sur la voie.


----------



## barbarella (28 Février 2003)

Y a -il des véhicules dans le film ?

Cet élèment est-il important ?


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

Aldo Maccione aurait-il pu jouer dans ce film ?


----------



## barbarella (1 Mars 2003)

Est-ce une histoire contemporaine ?


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2003)

esceque ça fait avancé le Schmilblick ?


----------



## bonpat (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce une histoire contemporaine ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

contemporaine de qui? Je pensais que tu étais moins superficielle ...


----------



## RV (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y a -il des véhicules dans le film ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
sûrement


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *Cet élèment est-il important ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce une histoire contemporaine ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * esceque ça fait avancé le Schmilblick ? 



* 

[/QUOTE]
uniquement les fautes d'orthographe et là on sait plus trop


----------



## barbarella (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce une histoire contemporaine ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * oui*

[/QUOTE]

Voilà qui, effectivement, réduit considérablement le champ d'investigation


----------



## RV (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Voilà qui, effectivement, réduit considérablement le champ d'investigation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (1 Mars 2003)

Est-il question à un moment du film de fautes d'orthographe ?


----------



## RV (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-il question à un moment du film de fautes d'orthographe ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (1 Mars 2003)

Faut-il faire une fixation sur les fautes ?

Pourrait-il s'agir de coquilles ?


----------



## RV (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Faut-il faire une fixation sur les fautes ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Pourrait-il s'agir de coquilles ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non, fautes d'orthographe uniquement.


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non, fautes d'orthographe uniquement.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il y avait bien "brazil" mais c'est trop vieux et c'est anglais...


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'un des personnages élève des oies ?


----------



## RV (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'un des personnages élève des oies ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (1 Mars 2003)

Le film était il mauvais ?


----------



## RV (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le film était t-il mauvais ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (1 Mars 2003)

Est-ce un court métrage?

Est-ce un film en couleur?

merci, d'avance pour tes réponses RV. J'aime beaucoup ton jeu, tu sais ! et même quand je demande pour Aldo Maccione et que tu ne réponds pas c'est pas grave, j'aime bien ton jeu quand même...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un court métrage?* 

[/QUOTE]

je serais au courant.....


----------



## RV (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un court métrage?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un film en couleur?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * je demande pour Aldo Maccione* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (1 Mars 2003)

Avanr d'entamer le week-end, je vous fait un petit résumé.

La devinette : _Dans quel film aurait pu jouer Mackie ?_

Il s'agit :
d'une comédie dramatique française de 1998 qui n'a jamais été nominée aux Césars.
Le film est en couleur et n'est pas mauvais.
Le réalisateur est un homme, les acteurs sont presque tous français.
Le titre du film ne contient pas de mots étrangers.
L'action se passe de nos jours en France
La profession d'un des personnages est quasiment trouvée : c'est une "sorte" de journaliste.

l'énigme a un rapport avec les célèbres fautes faites par Mackie, mais uniquement les fautes d'orthographe. 
- Toutefois il n'y a pas de fautes d'orthographe dans le titre, les sous-titres, le film, etc.
- Les acteurs du film ne font pas de fautes d'orthographe, et il n'est pas question de fautes dans le film.
Il apparaît donc que le rapport entre les fautes d'orthographes de Mackie et le film *n'est pas de type analogique* (comme cet indice est important je le distingue)

Il ne s'agit pas d'une question de culture générale sur le cinéma, type trivial poursuit, ou autre Quizz, mais d'une devinette, et qui plus est, imaginée pour ce lieu qu'est le Bar MacG. Donc, dans l'esprit de certains échanges "un peu surréalistes" qu'on peut rencontrer ici et là dans les sujets. Mais le film n'est pas  "surréaliste", toutefois il possède une légère connotation surréaliste, et cela de manière très furtive. Cette connotation, sans avoir un lien direct (dans la signification) avec l'énigme, permet d'une certaine manière, de l'accrocher et de la légitimer. 




Le fondement de l'énigme réside dans la nature du rapport entre le film et les erreurs lexicographiques de Mackie. Posez donc les questions en conséquence.

Comme d'habitude il y a de nombreux indices dans ce résumé.

A vous.


----------



## barbarella (1 Mars 2003)

C'est de pire en pire, est-ce un dessin-animé


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2003)

salut ! bien dormi ?  
moi pas beaucoup, mais ça va... j'commence à émerger gentillement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci pour ton résumé RV, il est très clair et limpide ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'espère que mes questions suivantes auront +de succès qu'auparavant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aller let's go ! j'me lance:


est-ce que cette "sorte" de journaliste à le rôle principal ?

serait-ce un repporter ?  

ou un rédacteur ?

est-ce que ces erreurs, qui ne sont pas des erreurs d'ordre orthographique, seraient des erreurs de prononciation ?

est-ce que le film parle de création de nouveaux mots ou simplification de mots suite à des éventuelles erreurs de prononciation ?

est-ce que l'on y parle d'apprentissage à la langue française ??


aïe ! aïe ! j'sens que j'vais avoir droit à une série de "non"


----------



## RV (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *











C'est de pire en pire, est-ce un dessin-animé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non
c'est un film avec de vrais acteurs


----------



## RV (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * salut ! bien dormi ?  
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *merci pour ton résumé RV, il est très clair et limpide ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
merci



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *est-ce que cette "sorte" de journaliste à le rôle principal ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * serait-ce un repporter ?  

ou un rédacteur ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *est-ce que ces erreurs, qui ne sont pas des erreurs d'ordre orthographique, seraient des erreurs de prononciation ? * 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *est-ce que le film parle de création de nouveaux mots ou simplification de mots suite à des éventuelles erreurs de prononciation ? * 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *est-ce que l'on y parle d'apprentissage à la langue française ?? * 

[/QUOTE]
formulé comme cela je peux difficilement répondre. Ma réponse risquerait de vous mener sur une fausse piste. Il vaut mieux que tu reformules ta question.



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * aïe ! aïe ! j'sens que j'vais avoir droit à une série de "non"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non   * 

[/QUOTE]

héhé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça !  2 indices de +, enfin presque... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon sinon, pour reformuler la question, j'laisse la place aux autres...  à vous jouer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon week-end  à tous et à demain, si vous l'voulez bien !


----------



## bonpat (2 Mars 2003)

ces fautes sont-elles des fautes de grammaire ?


----------



## RV (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * ces fautes sont-elles des fautes de grammaire ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non uniquement d'orthographe


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

C'est quand le prochain indice


----------



## RV (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'est quand le prochain indice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oupsy a presque trouvé un indice très important ce matin, mais vous ne l'exploitez pas


----------



## RV (2 Mars 2003)

sinon dimanche soir peut-être, si l'énigme n'est pas tombée.


----------



## bonpat (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oupsy a presque trouvé un indice très important ce matin, mais vous ne l'exploitez pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est "t'as bien dormi ?" ? l'indice ?


----------



## RV (2 Mars 2003)

Grande question : l'énigme tombera-t-elle ce week-end ?


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oupsy a presque trouvé un indice très important ce matin, mais vous ne l'exploitez pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr />*est-ce que l'on y parle d'apprentissage à la langue française ?? *

[/QUOTE]

S'agit-il de cet indice à à reformuler bien entendu


----------



## RV (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

S'agit-il de cet indice à à reformuler bien entendu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

oui il s'agit de la question à reformuler


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

S'agit-il d'un "apprentissage" à la vie en France ?


----------



## RV (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * S'agit-il d'un "apprentissage" à la vie en France ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non, le "coté apprentissage de la langue française" était le bon, c'est ce qu'il faut développer


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

C'est dingue


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non, le "coté apprentissage de la langue française" était le bon, c'est ce qu'il faut développer  * 

[/QUOTE]

peut-on parler d'alphabétisation ?


----------



## RV (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'est dingue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

pourquoi?
c'est l'autre partie de la question qui n'était pas juste


----------



## RV (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

peut-on parler d'alphabétisation ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

ça à voir, mais ce n'est pas le terme exact.


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

enseignement ?

éducation ?

J'ai sorti tous mes dico, alors c'est pas fini


----------



## RV (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * enseignement ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *éducation ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *J'ai sorti tous mes dico, alors c'est pas fini  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Le tout est de sortir le bon, un seul suffit


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

conscientisation, 

didactique, 

édification, 

éducation, 

enrichissement, 

enseignement, 

entraînement, 

études, 

expérience, 

façonnage, 

façonnement, 

formation, 

inculcation, 

information, 

initiation, 

instruction, 

monitorat, 

pédagogie, 

professorat, 

scolarisation, 

scolarité, 

dressage,

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## RV (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * conscientisation, 

didactique, 

édification, 

éducation, 

enrichissement, 

enseignement, 

entraînement, 

études, 

expérience, 

façonnage, 

façonnement, 

formation, 

inculcation, 

information, 

initiation, 

instruction, 

monitorat, 

pédagogie, 

professorat, 

scolarisation, 

scolarité, 

dressage,

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????    * 

[/QUOTE]

non
ce n'est pas la bonne piste;
quand je dis que ce n'est pas le terme exact ce n'est pas parce que je chipotte sur un synonyme.  C'est parce qu'il y a un élément qui met sur la voie. Sinon : "alphabétisation" pris dans son sens éducatif est faux.


----------



## bonpat (2 Mars 2003)

Le titre comporte-t-il un nom d'animal ?


----------



## RV (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Le titre comporte-t-il un nom d'animal ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (2 Mars 2003)

Aphabétisation pourrait avoir un rapport avec "Ecole"?


----------



## RV (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Aphabétisation pourrait avoir un rapport avec "Ecole"?    * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non  * 

[/QUOTE]
Je craque pas encore mais je pensais à :

L'école de la chair avec Isabelle Huppert et Vincent Lindon


----------



## RV (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Je craque pas encore mais je pensais à :

L'école de la chair avec Isabelle Huppert et Vincent Lindon   * 

[/QUOTE]

 non


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

Est-il question de 

goûts ?

de saveur ?


----------



## bonpat (2 Mars 2003)

Alphabétisation pourrait avoir un rapport avec "professeur" ?


----------



## RV (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-il question de goûts ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-il question dede saveur ?     * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Alphabétisation pourrait avoir un rapport avec "professeur" ?    * 

[/QUOTE]





 non aucun rapport avec l'éducation


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 





 non aucun rapport avec l'éducation  * 

[/QUOTE]

et avec la linguistique ?






je sais plus où en en est


----------



## RV (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

et avec la linguistique ?






je sais plus où en en est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

Un petit résumé ?


----------



## RV (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Un petit résumé ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
déjà ?
parfois j'ai l'impression qu'il y a plus de résumés que de questions.
bon je le prépare


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2003)

Bijour ! Ca avance ou ça recule ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p'tite question  en passant :

Y a t-il un rapport avec la science  et technique de la rédaction des dictionnaires de langue, ici dico français ?

phoenétique ?
locution ?
diction ?

et sinon

RV comment reformulerais-tu ma précèdente question (qui apparemment serait un nouvel indice) ?


----------



## bonpat (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
déjà ?
parfois j'ai l'impression qu'il y a plus de résumés que de questions.
bon je le prépare  * 

[/QUOTE]


Je pense que sous son apparente banalité, pas mal d'indices seront dans ce résumé.


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * Bijour ! Ca avance ou ça recule ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça stagne


----------



## RV (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * Bijour ! Ca avance ou ça recule ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
ça va, ça vient

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * Y a t-il un rapport avec la science  et technique de la rédaction des dictionnaires de langue, ici dico français ? * 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * phoenétique ?
locution ?
diction ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *RV comment reformulerais-tu ma précèdente question (qui apparemment serait un nouvel indice) ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
tu viens de le faire


----------



## RV (3 Mars 2003)

J'ai l'impression qu'on a pas vraiment besoin du résumé pour l'instant
si ?


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * J'ai l'impression qu'on a pas vraiment besoin du résumé pour l'instant
si ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai pas dû voir ce film


----------



## RV (3 Mars 2003)

Je cède à la pression, et j'actualise le résumé

La devinette : _Dans quel film aurait pu jouer Mackie ?_

Il s'agit :
d'une comédie dramatique française de 1998 qui n'a jamais été nominée aux Césars.
Le film est en couleur et n'est pas mauvais.
Le réalisateur est un homme, les acteurs sont presque tous français.
Le titre du film ne contient pas de mots étrangers.
L'action se passe de nos jours en France
La profession du personnage principal est quasiment trouvée : c'est une "sorte" de journaliste, mais ce n'est ni un reporter, ni un rédacteur.

l'énigme a un rapport avec les célèbres fautes faites par Mackie, mais uniquement les fautes d'orthographe. 
?Toutefois il n'y a pas de fautes d'orthographe dans le titre, les sous-titres, le film, etc.
? Les acteurs du film ne font pas de fautes d'orthographe, et il n'est pas question de fautes dans le film.
Il apparaît donc que le rapport entre les fautes d'orthographes de Mackie et le film n'est pas de type analogique. Il n'y a pas de rapport non plus avec des erreurs de prononciation, ou néologismes.
L'alphabétisation, est une piste : il ne faut pas la chercher dans sont rapport à l'éducation, mais dans celui à la linguistique. Le fait qu'il y a un rapport avec la science et la technique de la rédaction des dictionnaire de langue française, vient d'être mis à jour. Toutefois il ne s'agit ni de phonétique, ni de diction, ni de locution.

Je rappelle qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une question de culture générale sur le cinéma, type trivial poursuit, ou autre Quizz, mais d'une devinette, et qui plus est, imaginée pour ce lieu qu'est le Bar MacG. Donc, dans l'esprit de certains échanges "un peu surréalistes" qu'on peut rencontrer ici et là dans les sujets. Mais le film n'est pas  "surréaliste", toutefois il possède une légère connotation surréaliste, et cela de manière très furtive. Cette connotation, sans avoir un lien direct (dans la signification) avec l'énigme, permet d'une certaine manière, de l'accrocher et de la légitimer. 


Le fondement de l'énigme réside dans la nature du rapport entre le film et les erreurs lexicographiques de Mackie.

Comme d'habitude il y a de nombreux indices dans ce résumé.

A vous.


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
La profession du personnage principal est quasiment trouvée : c'est une "sorte" de journaliste, mais ce n'est ni un reporter, ni un rédacteur. * 

[/QUOTE]

Le personnage principal est-il le narrateur du film s'il y en a un?


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2003)

on connait la chanson.


----------



## RV (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Le personnage principal est-il le narrateur du film s'il y en a un?

* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne pense pas


----------



## RV (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grug:</font><hr /> * on connait la chanson. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non
ça c'est : autre moeurs, autre train...


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non
ça c'est : autre moeurs, autre train... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Une brebis égarée


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Une brebis égarée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il en faut... pour les LOUPS !!


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 
Y a t-il un rapport avec la science  et technique de la rédaction des dictionnaires de langue, ici dico français ?
* 

[/QUOTE] 

C'est ça quand on tombe sur des intello, on comprend même pas la question, alors comment trouver la réponse


----------



## RV (3 Mars 2003)

nous ne sommes pas des brebis, ne nous égarons pas


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
La devinette : Dans quel film aurait pu jouer Mackie ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

As-tu vu ce film au cinéma? à la télé? Seul?
Si pas seul, comment tes accompagnateurs ont-ils trouvé le film?


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Il en faut... pour les LOUPS !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut bien se nourrir


----------



## RV (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

As-tu vu ce film au cinéma? * 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

As-tu vu ce film à la télé?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

As-tu vu ce film Seul?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 


Si pas seul, comment tes accompagnateurs ont-ils trouvé le film?   * 

[/QUOTE]
je ne répond que par oui ou par non (surtout maintanabt que ça brûle)


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

ça doit être onirique, et nous n'étions pas dans le même rêve


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
je ne répond que par oui ou par non (surtout maintanabt que ça brûle)  * 

[/QUOTE]

As-tu vu ce film ???????????????????????


----------



## RV (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

As-tu vu ce film ??????????????????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2003)

il faut le battre pour l'attendrir


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grug:</font><hr /> * il faut le battre pour l'attendrir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça je sais qui c'est


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2003)

Bimboland ?


----------



## RV (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grug:</font><hr /> * Bimboland ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grug:</font><hr /> * Bimboland ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mister blonde


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2003)

l'homme est une femme comme les autres.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * Y a t-il un rapport avec la science  et technique de la rédaction des dictionnaires de langue, ici dico français ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est ça quand on tombe sur des intello, on comprend même pas la question, alors comment trouver la réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Au lieu de t'ennerver, sert toi du dico pour comprendre p.e. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour  votre information ma question citée ci-dessus,n'est que la définition du mot *lexicographie*  indiquée dans le dico, que j'ai transposé ici en phrase interrogative ! 

RV en fait allusion dans son résumé mais au sens d' adj., soit dans cette phrase : "_Le fondement de l'énigme réside dans la nature du rapport entre le film et les erreurs *lexicographiques* de Mackie._"

Cela dit, malgré la réponse positive à ma question j'en suis pas plus avancée que vous sur le titre du film


----------



## RV (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grug:</font><hr /> * l'homme est une femme comme les autres. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

Au lieu de t'ennerver, sert toi du dico pour comprendre p.e. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est ce que je fais, je dois être limitée intellectuellement, j'ai jamais rien compris avec un dico, juste appris des choses sans importance.
.


----------



## RV (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 


RV en fait allusion dans son résumé mais au sens d' adj., soit dans cette phrase : "Le fondement de l'énigme réside dans la nature du rapport entre le film et les erreurs lexicographiques de Mackie."

Cela dit, malgré la réponse positive à ma question j'en suis pas plus avancée que vous sur le titre du film 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'était un indice, vu que lexicographique n'est pas vraiment un synonyme de orthographique.
Souvenez-vous :_il y a de nombreux indices dans ce résumé._
Et également dans les dernières questions/réponses.


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

Cher RV vous me faite c#### avec vos enigmes a la c##, c'est ce soir ou jamais


----------



## RV (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Cher RV vous me faite c#### avec vos enigmes a la c##, c'est ce soir ou jamais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

je voyais ça pour mes 3000


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je voyais ça pour mes 3000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne mettriez vous pas la barre un peu haute


----------



## RV (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ne mettriez vous pas la barre un peu haute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

si effectivement car vous brûlez.
ou alors il faudrait que j'aille flooder dare dare


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

si effectivement car vous brûlez.
ou alors il faudrait que j'aille flooder dare dare  * 

[/QUOTE]

Désolée cher ami, ne comptez pas sur moi, p'tit con, allez flooder ailleurs car ce n'est pas mon genre


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
vous brûlez.* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors c'est pour quand ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2003)

l'héro serait-il 
philosophe ? 
analyste ? 
chercheur
ou historien ?


----------



## RV (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

l'héro serait-il 
philosophe ? 
analyste ? 
chercheur
ou historien ? 
* 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Alors c'est pour quand ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

difficile à dire. J'ai parfois l'impression que vous êtes tout proche et vous vous éloignez ensuite


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2003)

l'ennui.

(c'est pour le sujet, car je vois pas le rapport lexicologique avec Mackie)


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2003)

hein ??


----------



## RV (3 Mars 2003)

A ce soir,
peut-être aurez-vous trouver?


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

Parle t-on de lélaboration de dictionnaires dans ce film ?

Pourrait-on savoir pourquoi tu n'as pas vu le film :

Il a été retiré rapidement de l'affiche ?

Il n'y avait pas de copie de la pellicule, l'original a brulé ?

Il a été censuré dès sa sortie ?


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

si effectivement car vous brûlez.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Meeeeeeeeeeeerde, le chat !!!!!!!!!


----------



## krystof (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Meeeeeeeeeeeerde, le chat !!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je t'assure, j'y suis pour rien


----------



## krystof (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

mister blonde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ou le poulpe, suivant les cas


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

Est-il question d'un incendie ?


----------



## ELZOBI (4 Mars 2003)

Meuh oui, meuh oui...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * Meuh oui, meuh oui...

* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour un premier message, c'est un premier message !
Bonjour quand même El Zobi


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Pour un premier message, c'est un premier message !
Bonjour quand même El Zobi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

non, je crois que elzobi c'est en un seul morceau


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2003)

est-il question de lexiques de dialectologie ? 

et pourquoi pas un traducteur linguistique ?


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Parle t-on de lélaboration de dictionnaires dans ce film ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *Pourrait-on savoir pourquoi tu n'as pas vu le film :

Il a été retiré rapidement de l'affiche ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *Pourrait-on savoir pourquoi tu n'as pas vu le film :
Il n'y avait pas de copie de la pellicule, l'original a brulé ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *Pourrait-on savoir pourquoi tu n'as pas vu le film :
Il a été censuré dès sa sortie ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-il question d'un incendie ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * est-il question de lexiques de dialectologie ? 
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *et pourquoi pas un traducteur linguistique ? * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2003)

quelques questions : (ca n'avance pas...)

c'est un premier film ?

y'a du sexe?

de l'amur?

il est connu le realisateur ?

quand est ce qu'on mange?


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grug:</font><hr /> *c'est un premier film ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grug:</font><hr /> *y'a du sexe?
* 

[/QUOTE]
je ne pense pas

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grug:</font><hr /> *de l'amour?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grug:</font><hr /> *il est connu le realisateur ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
question trop subjective pour que je puisse y répondre par oui ou par non.
Mais la réponse que je viens de faire devrait suffire.


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

J'entrevoie un petit résumé plein d'indices en début de soirée


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2003)

est-ce un film d'auteur ?

les acteurs sont -ils très connu ?

est-ce que l'histoire ce déroule à Paris ?

est-ce  tiré d'une histoire vrai ? ou historique ?

est-ce tiré d'un livre existant ?

RV es-tu sûr que ce film est de 1998 ?


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que quelqu'un d'autre que mackie aurait pu jouer dans le film ?

Si oui :

il (elle) a moins de 1000 posts ?

entre 1001 et 2000 ?

entre 2001 et 3000 ?

entre 3001 et 5000 ?

entre 5001 et 7000 ?

plus de 7001 ?


----------



## ELZOBI (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

non, je crois que elzobi c'est en un seul morceau * 

[/QUOTE]

Exact c'est en un mot...
Mais c'est pas grave...


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * est-ce un film d'auteur ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui, on peut le qualifier ainsi


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *les acteurs sont -ils très connu ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
certains oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *est-ce que l'histoire ce déroule à Paris ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *est-ce  tiré d'une histoire vrai ? ou historique ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non je ne pense pas


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *est-ce tiré d'un livre existant ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non, le livre est le scénario du film


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * RV es-tu sûr que ce film est de 1998 ? 






* 

[/QUOTE]






 gloups!
j'ai vérifié, j'avais 2 fiches qui le dataient de 1998. Mais j'en ai trouvées d'autres qui le datent de 1999. Ça arrive parfois quand le film sort genre avant première et en salle après le 1er janvier de l'année suivante, ou une autre raison que j'ignore. Donc il serait plus juste,  au vu des documents que j'ai de le dater de 1998-1999.


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que quelqu'un d'autre que mackie aurait pu jouer dans le film ?

Si oui :

il (elle) a moins de 1000 posts ?

entre 1001 et 2000 ?

entre 2001 et 3000 ?

entre 3001 et 5000 ?

entre 5001 et 7000 ?

plus de 7001 ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

tout posteur qui fait un grand nombre de fautes d'orthographe. J'ai choisi Mackie, car c'est le plus célèbre d'entre eux (sûrement à juste raison d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

Le héro est-il romancier ?


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

Pour en revenir à la lexicographie le nom du dictionnaire est-il important ?


----------



## melmor (4 Mars 2003)

c'est Mookie ce film ?


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

Pour la date du film :

Je viens de vérifier dans le "guide du cinéma" de Télérama : il est daté de 1998.

Mais certains sites datent sa sortie en salle 1999.  Alors peut-être a-t-il été retardé pour une raison quelconque


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le héro est-il romancier ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Pour en revenir à la lexicographie le nom du dictionnaire est-il important ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melmor:</font><hr /> * c'est Mookie ce film ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

Alors je dis : RIEN SUR ROBERT


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Alors je dis : RIEN SUR ROBERT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Gagné


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Gagné






* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne dirais qu'un mot : * Je jubiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiile * 

Au passage merci à google, ben oui, moi non plus je n'ai pas vu le film.

Et merci RV pour ce grand moment de suspens


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

Eh bien merci à vous tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, elle va me manquer cette devinette.


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne dirais qu'un mot :  Je jubiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiile  

* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca se sent d'ici


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Eh bien merci à vous tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, elle va me manquer cette devinette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Surtout n'hésite pas à nous donner des éléments de concordance entre tes résumés et le film sur Robert


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2003)

15 pages pour en arriver la


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Surtout n'hésite pas à nous donner des éléments de concordance entre tes résumés et le film sur Robert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça devrait être possible.


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 15 pages pour en arriver la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça ne pouvait se terminer que par un titre de film


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 15 pages pour en arriver la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te trouve réducteur, car ce n'est pas seulement 15 pages,
c'est :
1 semaine de questions/réponses
350 posts
1090 vus
et 11ème dans le top 15 des sujets


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

Message effac&eacute; par barbarella


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

Je vous ai fait un listing de tous les indices trouvés qui, je pense, vous ont mis sur la voie. J'ai indiqué l'auteur de la découverte et associé plusieurs noms, lorsque l'indice a été découvert suite à des questions communes.

barbarella et macinside : le genre du film : une comédie dramatique

macinside : la nationalité du film : français

macinside : le réalisateur est toujours vivant

macinside : le film n'a jamais été nominé aux Césars

oupsy : l'année du film 98-99 (on s'en tiendra là)

oupsy : les acteurs sont presque tous français

oupsy : le rapport entre les fautes de Mackie et l'énigme

barbarella : seules les fautes d'orthographe de Mackie sont concernées

globalcut : le réalisateur est un homme

oupsy : l'histoire se déroule en france

bonpat : le titre ne comporte pas de mots étrangers

oupsy : le héros principal est une "sorte" de journaliste

barbarella, supermac et bonpat : pas de rapport de type analogique entre les 
fautes et le film

barbarella : il s'agit d'une histoire contemporaine

barbarella : il faut faire une fixation sur les fautes

barbarella : ce n'est pas un mauvais film

bonpat : il s'agit d'un film en couleur

oupsy : c'est le personnage principal qui est une "sorte" de journaliste

oupsy : amène la notion d'apprentissage de la langue française

barbarella : amène la notion d'alphabétisation

barbarella : trouve le rapport à la linguistique

oupsy : trouve le rapport au dictionnaire (lexicologie) et plus particulièremenrt 
français

bonpat : trouve le fait que je n'ai pas vu le film

Grug : il ne s'agit pas d'un premier film

Grug : l'un des sujets du film est l'amour

oupsy : il s'agit d'un "film d'auteur"

oupsy : la plupart des acteurs sont très connus

oupsy : l'histoire se déroule à Paris

barbarella : importance du nom du dictionnaire

*barbarella : titre du film : Rien sur Robert*


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Message effacé par barbarella * 

[/QUOTE]

c'était quoi ?


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

Eh bien justement, j'allais y venir.

Il me semblait correct de faire une petite mise au point au sujet de mon *immense* victoire, toute modestie mise à part bien entendu.

Puis je me suis ravisée souhaitant savourer encore quelques heures la volupté du triomphe. 

Donc pour être claire, je ne pense pas que j'aurais trouvé la réponse sans la judicieuse intervention de oupsy.

Alors bravo à tous.

Mais non, j'en fais pas trop


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *
Donc pour être claire, je ne pense pas que j'aurais trouvé la réponse sans la judicieuse intervention de oupsy.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Mes interventions ont servi à rien alors !?


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Eh bien justement, j'allais y venir.

Il me semblait correct de faire une petite mise au point au sujet de mon   immense   victoire, toute modestie mise à part bien entendu.

Puis je me suis ravisée souhaitant savourer encore quelques heures la volupté du triomphe. 

Donc pour être claire, je ne pense pas que j'aurais trouvé la réponse sans la judicieuse intervention de oupsy.

Alors bravo à tous.

Mais non, j'en fais pas trop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE] 


Belle initiative.
Le petit mémo que j'avais fait allait dans le sens de cette recherche collective. Et si le mot de la fin appartient à barbarella, il est vrai que oupsy a mis à jour certains indices importants. Nous ne l'avons d'ailleurs pas revue depuis le dénouement.

alors bravo à vous tous,
bravo à oupsy,
bravo à barbarella


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Mes interventions ont servi à rien alors !? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

mais si mais si !
tu n'as pas lu le mémo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis c'est toi qui a compris que je n'avais pas vu le film


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

mais si mais si !
tu n'as pas lu le mémo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis c'est toi qui a compris que je n'avais pas vu le film  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est vrai que ça a fait avancer Barbarella d'un coup!


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

c'est vrai que ça a fait avancer Barbarella d'un coup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'était important, car cela mettait sur la voie du titre et non du film en lui même.


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2003)

euh dans les indices y'avait 1998....
alors que c'est 1999. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon si on me cherche je suis   là


----------



## RV (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grug:</font><hr /> * euh dans les indices y'avait 1998....
alors que c'est 1999. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon si on me cherche je suis   là * 

[/QUOTE]

relis les derniers posts avant dénouement et les 2 dates sont possibles


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

j'avais oublié l'affiche du film : voilà qui est fait


----------



## nato kino (20 Mars 2003)

IUl était temps, on a failli perdre patience...


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

coucou


----------



## Rémi qui dit oui (8 Avril 2003)

....


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * coucou  * 

[/QUOTE]

personne ne répond ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

personne ne répond ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Non


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

La porte !! Ça fait des courants d'air !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * La porte !! Ça fait des courants d'air !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tanplan = Remi qui fait oui oui = Gribouille ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Moi je pige plus rien.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Dis RV c'est encore une de tes énigmes ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Tanplan = Remi qui fait oui oui = Gribouille ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Moi je pige plus rien.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Dis RV c'est encore une de tes énigmes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu la veux tout de suite ta baffe où tu préfères la garder pour ton goûter ?


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * La porte !! Ça fait des courants d'air !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
prend la! ça fera de l'air


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
prend la! ça fera de l'air  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est pas moi qui vais fouiller dans les poubelles que je sâche !!


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est pas moi qui vais fouiller dans les poubelles que je sâche !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
ni moi


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * coucou  * 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai un doute là...


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
J'ai un doute là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
que tu comprennes pas il n'y a rien d'étonnant


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

et cela ne m'empêchera pas de dormir ce soir merci.


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

re-coucou


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tu la veux tout de suite ta baffe où tu préfères la garder pour ton goûter ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Vas y c'est l'heure pour moi du gouter !

Mais je préfèrerais un carré de chocolat avec du pain.
Mais si tu as du Nutella çà m'arrange parce que y en a plus ici


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * re-coucou  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />     

[/QUOTE]

Bordel t'as fini : je passe la serpillère là ! Tu vas tout me saloper. Sors de cette cuisine !

Ha les enfants je vous jure ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca veut toujours aider mais c'est bon à rien !


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

c'est vrai c'était si beau dans l'ordre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

Ras le bol : je rends mon tablier : 
Tiens tu prends ton balai et tu fais ton ménage tout seul.
Moi je vais faire un tour de manège ou mieux je vais aller jouer au ping pong !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parce qu'y en a marre !!


----------

